# type of foam people used to to make the back wall of there tanks?



## IvyThornton (Sep 18, 2011)

I was wondering what type of foam people used to to make the back wall of there tanks?

Thanks!
Ivy


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 18, 2011)

Great Stuff expanding foam

or

Sheet of insulating styrofoam

Both available at local home improvement store.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 18, 2011)

If im not wrong, all expanding foams are not toxic, so it isnt much of a worry. But to be safe, people commonly use Great stuff. I use ever build for my vivarium.


----------



## MrJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

I get some good foam sheets for free by going to appliance stores and rummaging through the cardboard dumpster. Thick Styrofoam sheets then I melt it with a heat gun to simulate a rock-like surface.


----------



## JODECS (Sep 18, 2011)

its styrofoam ..I  know someone using this kind foam in his Pokie tanks


----------

